# Ice Cream Sandwich Release Roadmap?



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

There's been a lot of speculation as to when we're going to see some Ice Cream Sandwich... I've heard as early as September and as late as January. No one will know until the sky opens up from the 'plex and we're all given some juicy gooshy google goodness.

I have to say, from all the reading and talking I've been doing around town... it's not going to be before we see a release of 3.1 for Google TV.

As much as Google has said they're working to stop fragmentation, releasing 3.1 after 4.0 would just be a little retarded, no?

The way I see it... Google TV 3.1 OTA, Nexus Prime Release, Google TV/TABLETS/Nexus line of phones 4.0 OTA

Guess we'll have to see how it plays out?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I disagree. I don't think ICS release will be dependent upon Gtv update. Obviously they are working to fix fragmentation but they can only do so much at a time. Merging phone/tablets is enough if a first step. Perhaps Jelly Bean will integrate Gtv, but I highly doubt ICS will.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Jelly bean?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> Jelly bean?


I made that up but you clearly know what I mean. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

lols ;-)


----------



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

I would put my money on gtv getting honeycomb in 3-4 weeks and after that the nexus prime on Verizon (within another 3-4 weeks). Within 30 days there will be 3 more ICS devices one by HTC no idea about the other. Then new gtv hardware will be released BEFORE the old hardware can get the update. It's the only road map that guarantees hardware manufactures the highest return possible.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

youneek said:


> I would put my money on gtv getting honeycomb in 3-4 weeks and after that the nexus prime on Verizon (within another 3-4 weeks). Within 30 days there will be 3 more ICS devices one by HTC no idea about the other. Then new gtv hardware will be released BEFORE the old hardware can get the update. It's the only road map that guarantees hardware manufactures the highest return possible.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yeah, sounds as good as anything else i've heard lately!


----------

